# Measuring tape - not only for measuring



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

This small idea, solved me the problem with the cords for tools like the router, sander, circular saw and alike....that are somehow always "on the way".

I bet that you have many measuring tapes that are unused....that is, if you are junk collector like me 

Regards
niki


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

O.K...that's just plain WEIRD!!!!!:laughing: Seriously Niki, you have a way too over active imagination!!!!:yes: :laughing:


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

You're just jealous of the pink tape measure!


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Damn ya caught me!!!!:laughing:


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you

Corndog
It's not "over active imagination" but more of "over active necessity"...

Daveb
The pink/green tape is of 10 meters (33 feet) and I bought it in the "100 Yen shop" (less than a Dollar) but you will not believe how good it is..........I mean, as a cord holder:laughing: :laughing: 

Regards
niki


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Almost qualifies as being one of those _newfangled contraptions_ but not quite.  Plenty creative for sure.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Pretty neat idea.....I am just guessing, but the variety of stuff available in Europe compared to here must be interesting. Retractable power reels are cheap here...cheap enough to not spend time with gadgetry....but i do remember my Grandfather making a swinging arm out of 3/4 inch galvanized pipe (picture a swinging crane), that had an outlet on the end and a light that skid back and forth....guys who saw that device were impressed, but that was 40 years ago. And it is still working today, I just don't work in that small shop any longer, but when we move to the new house, his bench and light are going.


----------



## karma_carpentry (Nov 19, 2007)

Homemade stuff is just great. Even if you can buy it cheaper, I think it's often worth it to make things, for the satisfaction and the creative exercise. I can picture that light, joasis. I wish I had some things like that from my grandpa.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's cool Niki thanks for sharing your ideas. Most of them are pretty sharp. I don't understand why the tape measure is a good choice though, even though it is broken. Why not use a bungee cord?


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you so much

Joasis
The stuff is available also in EU...well, not everything because people are a little bit more selective and many gadgets will not sell here but.....in addition of having the "Euro hinges"..."Euro riving knife" and so on, we have also "Euro Prices" that are at least double than the American ones.

For example; Bosch 4000 TS that costs $500 in USA becomes $1000 across the pond and, Hitachi M12V that is sold for $120 cost here around $550 (if you are lucky)....just buy a few "Festool" and you'll get the idea about the Euro prices...

But, even if I can buy it, I would not because I'm an amateur and "time is not money" for me and, I don't thing that it's so much of "time spending" to hang some tape on the ceiling...I would have to do the same even with the Retractable power reel. 

The pipe idea is very cleaver just that I don't have high enough ceiling to install it...the garage door is opening up and in and all the area including the rail must be clear...

TexasTimbers
I did try with a bungee but it looks like the pulling force of the bungee is doubled at every inch and I had to hold the tool very strong...maybe I used the wrong one.
The measuring tape is also increasing the pull force but not as much as the bungee and I can pull it to longer distances.

Regards
niki


----------

